# عطل فى الفتيس الاوتوماتيك



## ahmedelzyat (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

انا اشتريت سيارة النترا 2005 اوتوماتيك وفوجئت ان السيارة بتتهبد منى عند الطلوع من السكون عند وضع السليكتور على حرف d وبعد ما اطلع بالسارة وعلى سرعة 20 وهى بتاخد الغيار بتتهبد مرة تانية وبعد فترة او بعد مالسيارة تسخن كويس بتروح روحت كشفت عليه بجهاز الاسكانر ودخلت على الفتيس لاقيتة مسجل اعطال مش فاهمها بس كل اللى فهمتة حساس سرعة +جير 3 وجير 4
واليوم وان مهدى السرعة علشان المطب وجاى ادوس على الدواسة لاقيت السيارة مش بتسحب
تقيلة ركنت واغلقت المحرك ودورت تانى ومشيت مشيت عادى مع انى اول ماشتريت السيارة غيرت الزيت ونظفت فلتر الفتيس افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى نرجو تزويدنا بارقام هذه الاعطال ووصفها كما بجهاز الفحص
حتى يتمكن الاخوة بتحديد المشكلة


----------



## ابو ربحي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اخى نرجو تزويدنا بارقام هذه الاعطال ووصفها كما بجهاز الفحص
> حتى يتمكن الاخوة بتحديد المشكلة


 
كما تفضل اخي العقاب ,,يرجى تزويدنا بالتفاصيل اخي مثلا ارقام الاعطال وايضا ما هو سعة المحرك؟؟ وهل القير لديك ناقل حركة اتوماتيك فقط؟ او تيب ترونيك؟؟؟​


----------



## م/عماد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الاعطال الي سجلت ممكن ترسلها حتى يتم التعرف عليها وتوضيح ما بها وحل مشاكلها


----------

